# Search Error



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Morning!

I tried the search string "wsm mods" this morning and got the following message:








I was logged in but when it came to this page it does not show me logged in.

I am assuming that maybe the search words in the string may be too short, but maybe it's just broken.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 3, 2010)

I just tried it Indy.. here is what I searched:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=wsm+mods

Not sure why it gave you an error but it seems to be working fine now. We did have a nice update today to fix several of the reported issues.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 4, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I just tried it Indy.. here is what I searched:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=wsm+mods
> 
> Not sure why it gave you an error but it seems to be working fine now. We did have a nice update today to fix several of the reported issues.


Good deal.  It works fine for me now also.

Thanks Jeff.


----------

